# Walbeck Foods



## dcoffin5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's one that I found last week in a dump where everything seems to date from 1940's & 50's.  I can't seem to find much info about this company - Walbeck Foods, Phila., PA.  Seems like they existed from maybe the 1930's thru the 50's.  Anybody have any more info?

 Only found one on eBay from a closed sale for $21.  I have no idea why so much $??  except that the seller claimed "vintage art deco style" and maybe the buyer thought that it was older than the 40's / 50's timeframe and thought it was real art deco piece?  I figure it's only worth a buck or 2, but I like the design shape.  

 Any addt'l info would be appreciated! [8D]


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 6, 2009)

another photo.  [8|]
 btw, bottom says "WALBECK PHILA PA" with a AnchorHocking trademark and "54"; "DES. PAT'D"


----------



## madman (Dec 6, 2009)

HEY DEAN  NICE JAR!  I COLLECT FOODS OF THAT ERA!  IF YER DIGGIN IN A 40S 50S DUMP, YOULL FIND LOTS! AND YES THE JAR HAS AN ART DECO DESIGN MOST ARE UNEMBOSSED AND HAD PAPER LABLES KEEP ON DIGGIN!------  MIKE


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanx Mike.  I'm hoping to find some other sizes with the same design, will look nice on my shelf.  Do you have a Walbeck's with a paper label?  would like to see...


----------

